# Help with Estes' Ultra Reef sand.



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

10g is kinda small for rams.

I dont know if it will raise ph but if it does acid buffer will only work for a couple days and then ph will raise again.

Acid buffer is dangerous stuff.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

They should have helped you better and sold you the correct substrate for your fish..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Your LFS sold you possibly the _*worst*_ possible substrate for Rams and for plants... you'll need to get an inert substrate or go with one that will lower your pH and hardness like ADA AquaSoil. Trying to dump chemicals in there to counteract your substrate will be futile and you'll just end up tossing more $$ down the drain and probably also kill the fish in the process.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

This species prefers soft, neutral to slightly acid water, but will do well under conditions of moderate hardness (up to 10.0 degrees hardness) and alkalinity (pH 7.4). So I don't think they sold you the right thing. You should have listen to your friend, and just not gotten it.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

i dont know how if it affects ph, but just keep washing the sand until most of it sinks. i've used it before and the sand is very light. it floats easily and the sand that goes the bottom gets kicked up easily. i just skimmed whatever came to the top.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

This sand is designed to raise and buffer pH and hardness- like to around 8.0

Rams prefer water that is soft and acidic, 5.0 - 7.0 range (that's a guesstimate, without looking it up)


----------



## Adhlc (May 4, 2008)

This sand has no buffing properties that I'm aware of and it's not silica based . I have some of this mixed in with some Floredepot in my current tank and I love it. And the clumping happens when the sand isn't rinsed enough.

Edit -Forgot to mention that though I do like the sand, Bolivian Rams look terrible on it; completely washed out.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have used this sand for years, in fact..it is presently in every one of my tanks. Now I put it in a bucket with water for several days, swishing my hand through it several times a day until it gets some bacteria/oils from my hands...then it begins to all sink and stay in place. My PH stays low,{6.5 on average} so I don't know about it raising PH. I use it alongside regular substrate, as 'paths'. I love this sand and how white and fine it is.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> This sand is designed to raise and buffer pH and hardness- like to around 8.0
> 
> Rams prefer water that is soft and acidic, 5.0 - 7.0 range (that's a guesstimate, without looking it up)


\

no, it isnt. I looked it up and it is a non buffering substrate. 

it will work fine. But you need to find another way to get your ph down.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you guys say so... I must have looked up the wrong sand?


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> If you guys say so... I must have looked up the wrong sand?


yeah I am sure there are a lot of buffering reef substrates...


----------



## bolivianram123 (Jun 5, 2008)

thank you for your replies i know its really late/
i decided to go with caribsea sand and i got 2 gbr although one died :'(
now i just have a female who is sharing the tank with 5 white clouds


----------



## niccomau (Nov 3, 2005)

It doesn't raise PH what so ever. It's safe for freshwater and marine aquariums. I've used it in my South American tank with no raise in PH. Just because it says Ultra Reef does not mean it has buffering properties. The package also says: "Safe for Fresh or Saltwater" and "Safe and Non-Toxic for a Variety of Uses: Marine Aquariums, Terrariums, and Other Exotics."
It gorgeous, pure white, and uniform in size and I absolutely love it. My LFS sells it and also has it in ALL their tanks, YES even the Discus ones!


----------

